# AGP card into pci slot



## UnsoundUser (Apr 29, 2002)

can anyone tell me how to put a agp (gainward geforce ultra 650) into a pci slot
i have a etower 667 with integrated graphics/ac97 controller.
has you can tell i don't know a lot about computers.
any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I have never heard of this being done. Without getting to techy AGP cards run a little different the PCI cards. I've never seen a converter for this.

Sorry. Maybe someone else here has heard of this.


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

*It exists*

"For graphics add-in cards, Real3D developed an AGP-to-PCI adapter chip that also supports texture-map storage in additional local memory."
I'm still looking for something like available retail... but it should be out there, but to tell you the truth until I looked for it I never knew that these existed

BTW The site I found it on is Here


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

*Hope you've got a good translator*

Okay I have good news and bad news... good news is I found it, it's Here and Here The badnews is its in an Oriental language (Chinese, Japanese Korean, etc.) So I can't give you specs.... I'll look around some more, but I doubt I can do much better


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

is it worth doing....Losing the AGP perfomance...instant bottle neck for the video.....NO???


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

Welcome to the board, UnsoundUser!

The adapter will more than likely cost you more than a motherboard wit an agp slot. Else wise, I do see why you want to do this; you have the card, you have a motherboard without a slot.

May I add, I can't see any way you could put an agp in a pci slot without loosing some of the original performance.

Simply put- an agp slot talks to the processor differently than a pci slot. A much more articulate line of communication also.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Hey, I learned something today! Thanks guys.


----------



## Laffctx (May 24, 2002)

I think at this point if your card is new that i would take it back to the store and get a pci card. That is about the cheapest way if you only have a pci slot.

frankly i have never heard of anything like that but i am sure there is one out there someplace, but the cost would worry me.

Good luck,
Laffctx


----------



## UnsoundUser (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks to all of you guys for the help.
It looks like i shall have to get a pc with a agp slot.
Dunno what i'll tell the wife (i'll think of something).
once again thanks guys keep up the good work


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

danrak said:


> *Hey, I learned something today! Thanks guys. *


So are you going to share, or should I ask Tech for a fortune cookie? Whaddya learn?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

That they do make AGP to PCI convertor chips.


----------

